# صلاة.......اعجبتنى



## youhnna (2 مايو 2010)

*يارب
انى غير مستحق ان اقف امامك واتكلم معك
لكنك انت اعطيتنى هذا الحق
بل اراك واقفا على باب قلبى ليل نهار تقرع وتنتظرنى ان افتح لك
ها انا يارب اعجز حتى عن فتح باب القلب
واصرخ اليك بصوتى المحبوس داخل قلبى
اقتحم الباب يارب
ادخل رغما عنى
لاننى عجزت حتى عن استقبالك
تعالى يارب واصنع فى حياتى ماتراه​*


----------



## DanD (2 مايو 2010)

كلام حلوو اوووي 

ربنا يحفظكم​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مايو 2010)

*آمين

شكرا جدا للصلاه الجميله

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## youhnna (2 مايو 2010)

dand قال:


> كلام حلوو اوووي
> 
> ربنا يحفظكم​



*تسلم حبيبى
شكرااااا لمرورك*


----------



## youhnna (2 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين
> 
> شكرا جدا للصلاه الجميله
> 
> الرب يبارككم​*



*شكراااااااا النهيسى

لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 مايو 2010)

> تعال يارب واصنع فى حياتى ماتراه


    آميــــــــــــــــــــن
                              عجبتنــــــــــــــي 
                              عاشت ايـــدك


----------



## youhnna (2 مايو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> آميــــــــــــــــــــن
> عجبتنــــــــــــــي
> عاشت ايـــدك



*شكراااااااا جوجو

لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مايو 2010)

*بل اراك واقفا على باب قلبى ليل نهار تقرع وتنتظرنى ان افتح لك*
* ها انا يارب اعجز حتى عن فتح باب القلب*
* واصرخ اليك بصوتى المحبوس داخل قلبى*
* اقتحم الباب يارب*
* ادخل رغما عنى*

*كلام جميل*
*كتير بطلب من ربنا يدخل قلبى حتى لو حيقتحمه لانى ضعيفة*
*لكن للاسف مش بقدر استمر*
*شكرا لك كتير بابا يوحنا*
*كلمات روعة*
*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## youhnna (2 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *بل اراك واقفا على باب قلبى ليل نهار تقرع وتنتظرنى ان افتح لك*
> * ها انا يارب اعجز حتى عن فتح باب القلب*
> * واصرخ اليك بصوتى المحبوس داخل قلبى*
> * اقتحم الباب يارب*
> ...



*شكرااااااااا ديدى

لمرورك الرائع وتعليقك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (2 مايو 2010)

امين 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويفتح باب قلوبنا
ويمتلك حياتنا المليئه بالمتاعب 
وينير طرقنا بالنور الالهى 
صلوات القديسين 
تكون مع جمعنا 
امين​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 مايو 2010)

امين


شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة​


----------



## youhnna (3 مايو 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> امين
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويفتح باب قلوبنا
> ويمتلك حياتنا المليئه بالمتاعب
> وينير طرقنا بالنور الالهى
> ...



شكرااااااا يانور

لمرورك الرائع وتعليقك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (3 مايو 2010)

*لاننى عجزت حتى عن استقبالك
تعالى يارب واصنع فى حياتى ماتراه*



امين...... صلاة جميلة

ميرسى لتعبك يوحنا ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> اقتحم الباب يارب
> ادخل رغما عنى


*واعجبتني ايضا حبيبي...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------

